
Show HN: RioFolio – Build productivity momentum with journals and reward system - mattesar
https://riofolio.com
======
mattesar
Hi, I am the creator of RioFolio. You might have heard of the 'Done list'
(Marc Andreessen comes to mind). I have unknowingly used a variation of it for
several years, using pen-notepad-coins. For each good/productive action, I
give myself points. Redeem rewards (eg 1 Adventure Time episode) with the
accumulated points. Flip a coin, heads double the reward. I only recently
found out that this is called 'gamification'.

Anyway, the simple system has helped me with overcoming social anxiety
(greatest personal achievement), cold calling, my consulting business,
motivation for exercising/studying/chores/brainstorming, creative projects,
etc. I hope it benefits you too.

